# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Deanxit

## Ilse34

Hallo,

Heeft er iemand ervaring met deanxit?
dit zou een licht ad zijn?

groetjes
Ilse

----------


## Agnes574

Deanxit informatie

Eigenschappen: Deanxit is een combinatie van een tricyclisch antidepressivum melitraceen met een neurolepticum flupentixol.

-Melitraceen heeft de farmacologische eigenschappen van de tricyclische thymoanaleptica. Melitraceen is het actief bestanddeel van Dixeran© en heeft een bipolaire werking op de pyschomotorische functie, die dosisafhankelijk is; bij lage dosis (30 a 60 mg per dag) werkt het activerend en desinhiberend. bij een sterkere dosis, hoger dan 150 mg/dag heeft het een sederende activiteit. De dosis van IO mg melitraceen per dragee Deanxit heeft dus een potentieel activerend effect.
-Flupentixol, het actief bestanddeel van Fluanxol© is een neurolepticum met een breed werkingsspectrum, en waarvan het effect afhankelijk is van de grootte van de gebruikte dosis. In lage dosering (0,5 mg a 1 mg per inname) werkt het angstwerend en heeft het ook een activerend en stimulerend effect op de stemming.
Deze twee psychotrope stoffen in lage dosis gecombineerd verbeteren verschillende psychische aandoeningen gekenmerkt door een depressieve symptomatologie. Psychotherapie blijft mogelijk en deze mogelijkheid wordt bevorderd door Deanxit

Indicaties: Wordt voorgesteld bij de behandeling van gematigde en lichte depressieve toestanden zoals involutie depressie, reactionele of neurotische depressie, gepaard met angst, apathie en inhibitie.

Niet innemen na 17u bij (in)slaapproblemen

Conclusie; Deanxit is een combinatie van een AD met een neurolepticum.
Mijn persoonlijke mening..volgens mij is dit géén lichte AD;vraag voor je het gebruikt aub goede uitleg en advies aan je arts!

(bron: www.zuper.com/deanxit)

Heb je iets aan deze info?
Verdere vragen zijn immers altijd welkom  :Wink: 

ps: zelf heb ik hier geen ervaring mee,maar een kennis van me heeft dit een tijdje genruikt om van haar gejaagde/gestresste gevoel af te komen.

Xx Ag

----------


## emc

Ik heb enorme last van neuralgische aangezichtspijnen. Gabapentine of neurontin helpen me niet vooruit. Ik neem deanxit en dat helpt de pijnen onder controle te houden. Je moet wel de nevenwerkingen trachten in te schatten! Vraag raad aan de neuroloog.

----------

